# Need Penmaking Angle Jig ideas



## TexasPenworks (Dec 14, 2011)

Does anyone have an idea for Jig to used to make Angle cuts in pen blanks for stuff like Celtic Knots? Here's a jig I made for my Bandsaw for straight cuts & I dont own a Tablesaw but try to use this Handsaw/Miter Setup recommended by a fellow Penturner. It works well but need a jig for repetative angle cuts.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Same type of jig just angle the fence to your desired angle.


----------



## TexasPenworks (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll give that a try, thanks for the reply.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

You've got one there. Just screw a temporary angle to what you already have. Nice sled.


----------



## JBfromMN (Oct 19, 2010)

Doesn't your table on the band saw tip?


----------



## TexasPenworks (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes it does. I tried the Celtic Cross cut prior to having any jig other than the Bandsaw Fence but was unsuccessful at making that Precise Exact Repeatable cut needed for the Celtic Cross to look right. Maybe that was part of my problem, as im learning to set up & check for "Square" on all my machines each time I cut anything. Ill try it out now & post my results. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## JBfromMN (Oct 19, 2010)

Here is a link to a kid that was featured in Wood Magazine a while back:






The video shows him making a pen with a celtic knot.


----------

